# 1st time making SP



## TXfanatic (Jun 27, 2012)

It was a hurry up and get the things together night. I decided to rack off our strawberry and start a batch of SP. I followed a recipe from a SP site EXCEPT the times. I did simmer the lemon juice in hopes that the preservatives would boil off. We used Real lemon as suggested but couldn't find any W/O preservatives. All done at once and looks to be rolling along so the boiling must have worked. We are going away on Sat for a vacation. I am hoping SP is low maintenance. 

I have never made a starter yeast for any of the wines that we have made. From the looks of the SP I will start. I have never had a wine take off as fast as this!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 1, 2012)

When all the planets align, Skeeter Pee can be one of the quicker wines you can make. Sounds like you're well on your way. Cheers.


----------

